# 5dpo implantation symptom?!



## babytobe

Is 5 days too early to start getting pregnancy/implantation symptoms? Just today I woke up and started to get an achy low back, that progressed throughout the day. It feels stiff and right in the center of my low back. I've got a mild headache/fuziness in my head as well. These are unusual pms symptoms for me. Normally I might get mild low back discomfort DURING my period, but never the week before. I think it's too early for pms symptoms anyhow!

Has anyone else had these symptoms? I've heard more about cramping and spotting when implantation occurs. 

TWW is driving me crazy!!!! Any opinions would be greatly appreciated! :)


----------



## BBDust13

Hi Babytobe!!

i don't know how accurate my answer really is, as i have never experienced implantation (well maybe this month but i am in the 2ww as well ) but from what ive gathered across the net, 3/4 of websites say you implant earliest 6DPO and latest 10/11DPO. they other 1/4 say that you can implant as early as 4DPO, and as late as 10/11 DPO. i feel like every one is different :) i think it very well could be.i know what you mean about symptoms showing up DURING af, never a week before. ive been having the same type of things. 
you could have also o'd a day oor two earlier than you thought?

also, when it comes to implantation spotting/bleeding, i found ona lot of site that it is very uncommon. a low percentage ever witnesses it. so if there were no spotting, don't rule yourself out :)

are you 5dpo today? 2ww is hard i know! im on my 13th "2ww" haha. wow. lucky 13 maybe?

keep me posted :) my fingers are crossed for you

baby dust!!


----------



## babytobe

Hi BBDust13! 

Thanks for sharing your info. you found about implantation. I suppose I could've ovulated a couple days earlier! Who knows.... I guess I will have to just wait and see! I definitely have pronounced low back discomfort now...if I'm not pregnant I'm wondering where in the world this is coming from. Although the more I read the more I keep hearing about "phantom" pregnancies, when you basically think yourself pregnant into having symptoms! Hopefully these are TRUE symptoms :) .

I also had heard that spotting/implantation bleeding isn't that common. That's good to keep in mind. It's funny that now I'm desperate for symptoms... maybe I will take that back if I end up being really nauseous when I'm pregnant? Lol.

Yes, I'm 5dpo! Ahh yes the 2ww. How many dpo are you? Is this the first month you've been getting symptoms in your 2ww? 

I wish you the very best! Thanks again for your response....

Baby dust to you too!


----------



## BBDust13

hey :)

no problem, sharing is caring 

but like i said this is only what ive gathered from the internet and not technically doctors facts or experience 

i know what you mean about suddenly being desperate for symptoms, last cycle i got the hiccups twice in one day and i googled it hoping that would be a symptom\!!! hahaaha


a little silly i know what we have come so far and now we are just closer and closer. 

i have PCOS and don't ovulate on my own, so i am seeing a fertility doctor, i am on my 4th round of clomid. (the last cycle and this one were the only ones with the right dosage amount) we are so much closer now, we just need sperm to meet egg and egg to meet uterine wall and stay there for 9 months 


today i am 9 dpo, its funny how it worked this cycle, the date is my DPO!! lol

i have had symptoms in previous cycles, but i honestly feel like this one is different.

nauseousness, tiredness i have felt before. this cycle 6dpo-today i have had sensitive nipples, 6dpo very sore, today not as bad though, but still sensitive.. this has never happened to me before, not even for af

i also broke out.. 7 pimples over night, and that's pretty much how much i get total in a year..

strange... fingers are crossed, for me and you |;)

oh i forgot to mention. i also have been testing since 6dpo because im am addicted to poas, all negative so far (but i know its too early)

keep me posted on symptoms, and waiting (worst part, but at least to pass the time haha) and of course your outcome, good or not what we are looking for, i am here for ya!!

baby dust


----------



## babytobe

Oh that's so funny.... checking to see if hiccups are a symptom lol. I totally would look that up too! :)

It sounds like your fertility dr. knows what he/she is doing. That's encouraging that this month feels different for you! In a way it's kind of nice when you're aware of your normal pms symptoms, so you can differentiate between what's pms and what's not. If I get breast tenderness I won't count that as a pregnancy sign, because I often get that the week before I get my period . Your symptoms sound like a good sign though, especially pimples, if you never get them! 

It sounds like most women around here are addicted to poas haha. I can't say I blame any one of them! I think I only ever bought two poas tests earlier in my marriage when I thought I might of accidentally gotten pregnant. That was more than 4 or 5 years ago! Now I'd be happy for an accident! Anyhow, I'm trying to hold off on poas until AF is due to arrive. I might cave though on day 10 or something though....lol. Yesterday I actually looked up a study that showed on what day women almost always got their true answers: It was generally day 13, but there were women who got positives on day 10-12 as well.

Well I'm just blabbing on now. Keep me posted on your symptoms and outcome too! You're right, the waiting is the hardest, but this website is so helpful. Got to have an outlet to talk to some women about it! :) . 

:dust:


----------



## Hatethewait85

I had my IUI 5 days ago and had similar symptoms yesterday/this morning with the achy back. Also felt mildly nauseous when I woke up and having mild lower abdominal cramping! Not sure what this means though for either of us. I've never been pregnant, so I have no idea what implantation feels like! I've been over analyzing everything though!! Haha - google makes it so much harder sometimes to stay sane!

Fingers crossed for both of us this is a good sign!


----------



## babytobe

Hatethewait85 said:


> I had my IUI 5 days ago and had similar symptoms yesterday/this morning with the achy back. Also felt mildly nauseous when I woke up and having mild lower abdominal cramping! Not sure what this means though for either of us. I've never been pregnant, so I have no idea what implantation feels like! I've been over analyzing everything though!! Haha - google makes it so much harder sometimes to stay sane!
> 
> Fingers crossed for both of us this is a good sign!

Your name says it all...."Hatethewait" lol. Well that's encouraging that we're both getting the achy back (and your other symptoms are further encouragement!). I did more research on the internet and it definitely sounds like achy backs are an implantation symptom for some women. So funny, last week I didn't even know you could HAVE implantation symptoms haha. I can definitely relate to over analyzing everything! What did they do in the old days without google? :) 

I'm sure once we're all pregnant will be obsessing about every phase of pregnancy too lol. It seems that this is quite normal for women. We're a bit crazy I guess:happydance: 

I'm trying to stay busy right now..... clean house, bake stuff, etc. 

Good luck to you too!:flower:


----------



## babytobe

Hey ladies!

I'm just going to repost what I said in another thread!......


I think I just got another symptom!!! Hopefully it's not tmi, but I got a clump of yellow cm that was really thick...almost like snot! I've been tracking my cm for a looong time throughout my cycles for bc reasons, and I have never had cm like this before, especially this far past ovulation! I looked it up online, and apparently it's another pregnancy symptom!...

I'm getting excited, because I'm getting symptoms of pregnancy that I didn't know existed last week! I mean..... I couldn't have thought this stuff up! I'm really hoping!


----------



## Hatethewait85

babytobe said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> I had my IUI 5 days ago and had similar symptoms yesterday/this morning with the achy back. Also felt mildly nauseous when I woke up and having mild lower abdominal cramping! Not sure what this means though for either of us. I've never been pregnant, so I have no idea what implantation feels like! I've been over analyzing everything though!! Haha - google makes it so much harder sometimes to stay sane!
> 
> Fingers crossed for both of us this is a good sign!
> 
> Your name says it all...."Hatethewait" lol. Well that's encouraging that we're both getting the achy back (and your other symptoms are further encouragement!). I did more research on the internet and it definitely sounds like achy backs are an implantation symptom for some women. So funny, last week I didn't even know you could HAVE implantation symptoms haha. I can definitely relate to over analyzing everything! What did they do in the old days without google? :)
> 
> I'm sure once we're all pregnant will be obsessing about every phase of pregnancy too lol. It seems that this is quite normal for women. We're a bit crazy I guess:happydance:
> 
> I'm trying to stay busy right now..... clean house, bake stuff, etc.
> 
> Good luck to you too!:flower:Click to expand...

I had no idea there was such a thing as implantation symptoms until this past week either! And I agree the obsession will probably never end :winkwink: 

Staying busy is the best thing you can do to make the 2ww speed by. I've been trying to do the same thing.

Here's to hoping the cm thing is a good sign! I've never heard of that.. I'm learning quite a bit these days!!


----------



## babytobe

Well ladies, I apologize if my non-stop updating on symptoms is getting annoying, but now I'm pretty much positive that I'm pregnant.... or else something is terribly wrong with me! I've never been so excited about feeling crappy haha....

My low back got so so achy the last couple hours, and then it finally started to subside, and now I am getting nausea and feeling kind of light-headed, or sea-sick, or something like that (just mild). I would say that I almost feel a tad bit flu sick, but not wanting to throw up yet or anything. 

My boobs are also tender now, but not like they normally are during pms. The SIDES of my boobs are tender. How odd is that?


----------



## Hatethewait85

That sounds very promising!!! Fx for you! When do you test?


----------



## babytobe

Thanks Hatethewait!

I wasn't going to test until my AF is due, which is a week from now (I was planning to test next Saturday morning). I'm 6dpo. I think I'll still wait until then, since I'm not in a hurry to poas now (I'm convinced I'm pregnant anyway haha).

How about yourself? How many dpo are you? When are you planning to test? 

:happydance:


----------



## Hatethewait85

That's awesome you're so positive! It does sound like you are having all the right symptoms. I hope you get your BFP when you test on Sat!

AFM - I'm 6dpo today. Other than some mild lower abdominal cramping yesterday afternoon, I haven't had any other symptoms. So I don't really know what that means. I think I'll start testing on thursday (10dpo) because I am going so crazy wondering. My hubby and I are headed to Vegas that day anyway so I thought it'd be good to know before we go.


----------



## babytobe

Hatethewait85 said:


> That's awesome you're so positive! It does sound like you are having all the right symptoms. I hope you get your BFP when you test on Sat!
> 
> AFM - I'm 6dpo today. Other than some mild lower abdominal cramping yesterday afternoon, I haven't had any other symptoms. So I don't really know what that means. I think I'll start testing on thursday (10dpo) because I am going so crazy wondering. My hubby and I are headed to Vegas that day anyway so I thought it'd be good to know before we go.

Ok so we're the same amount of dpo :). Fx that your abdominal cramping will result in a BFP :D! I wouldn't be worried if you don't get any other symptoms right now. Most of the women I know didn't feel anything the first two or three weeks after ovulation and really had no idea they were pregnant until they poas. I did not expect to be feeling what I feel this soon. 

I would test on 10dpo if I were you too! How awesome would that be if you got a BFP right before you left for Vegas?:happydance:


----------



## Hatethewait85

I hope you're right! I'm going crazy trying to make everything a symptom, haha! At least I only have a few days until a vacation so I can be distracted from this new obsession! It would be fun to be able to tell my hubby while we are there. :happydance:


----------



## BBDust13

hi ladies,

sorry for the delayed response I was up north over the weekend (no cell phone or internet!!)

Babytobe, wow I am so flipping excited for you !! those symptoms (although unpleasant) souind awesome! my fingers are definitely crossed for you!!! i too am feeling it on the side of my boobs now... its not as intense as i have heard some woman describe, but still sensitive! i feel positive for you, haha like you said how can you be imagining symptoms when you didn't even know you could have them!! i am really hoping this is it for us all :)

Hatethewait, hahahaha i agree with babytobe, name does say it all!! the symptoms you got sound quite promising, my fingers are definitely crossed for you :)

I'm at 11 dpo today. i tested yesterday morning, and got a bfn :/.. didn't have a chance to test today because i was up north and didn't think to bring any tests! so i will test tomorrow morning on day 12, and hope i see two pretty lines. :)

symptoms wise. still pretty nauseous at random times throughout the day. breast tenderness (sides and nipples, which like i mentioned before has never happened to me), not as moOd swing-y haha thank goodness! pimples still there. dammit! and hiccupping.. no im kidding!!! haha but that's about it at the moment


fingers crossed

baby dust to all :)


----------



## Maplesugar

babytobe said:


> I think I just got another symptom!!! Hopefully it's not tmi, but I got a clump of yellow cm that was really thick...almost like snot! I've been tracking my cm for a looong time throughout my cycles for bc reasons, and I have never had cm like this before, especially this far past ovulation! I looked it up online, and apparently it's another pregnancy symptom!...

This happened to me too. Didn't know that it was a pg symptom. That is good news. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hatethewait85

BBDust13 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> sorry for the delayed response I was up north over the weekend (no cell phone or internet!!)
> 
> Babytobe, wow I am so flipping excited for you !! those symptoms (although unpleasant) souind awesome! my fingers are definitely crossed for you!!! i too am feeling it on the side of my boobs now... its not as intense as i have heard some woman describe, but still sensitive! i feel positive for you, haha like you said how can you be imagining symptoms when you didn't even know you could have them!! i am really hoping this is it for us all :)
> 
> Hatethewait, hahahaha i agree with babytobe, name does say it all!! the symptoms you got sound quite promising, my fingers are definitely crossed for you :)
> 
> I'm at 11 dpo today. i tested yesterday morning, and got a bfn :/.. didn't have a chance to test today because i was up north and didn't think to bring any tests! so i will test tomorrow morning on day 12, and hope i see two pretty lines. :)
> 
> symptoms wise. still pretty nauseous at random times throughout the day. breast tenderness (sides and nipples, which like i mentioned before has never happened to me), not as moOd swing-y haha thank goodness! pimples still there. dammit! and hiccupping.. no im kidding!!! haha but that's about it at the moment
> 
> 
> fingers crossed
> 
> baby dust to all :)

Up north over the weekend sounds like a good distraction!! I could've used a distraction. Let us know how the test turns out tomorrow! Fx for your BFP!!!! It sounds like you have the right symptoms!


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Hi ladies :) 5dpo here and having all sorts of symptoms.... Today I had a headache all day, felt really dizzy this evening, loss of appetite the past few days which is VERY unusual for me.... I love food! Lol and have had lots of cm, today was an extra amount of bothe watery and lotiony..... Sorry tmi !! If I'm not preg then I'd like someone to explain all this lol .... My boobs are a bit sore off and on but no cramping really and no IB... So far.... Trying to hold off testing for a few more days!! Soooooo hard to wait! :( GL everyone!!!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey, I was just cruising the TWW threads and wanted to let you know, I am 110% sure I implanted at 5 DPO, got my BFP at 9 DPO and it was not a squinter. I knew because of cramping and I slept for 15 hours straight, the cramps were unlike anything I'd ever experienced. I used OPKs so I am positive of when I O'd as well. Anyway, I know what websites say, but just wanted to let you know it is absolutely possible! :flower: GL everyone, hope you all get your BFPs!! :flower:


----------



## babytobe

BBDust13 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> sorry for the delayed response I was up north over the weekend (no cell phone or internet!!)
> 
> Babytobe, wow I am so flipping excited for you !! those symptoms (although unpleasant) souind awesome! my fingers are definitely crossed for you!!! i too am feeling it on the side of my boobs now... its not as intense as i have heard some woman describe, but still sensitive! i feel positive for you, haha like you said how can you be imagining symptoms when you didn't even know you could have them!! i am really hoping this is it for us all :)
> 
> Hatethewait, hahahaha i agree with babytobe, name does say it all!! the symptoms you got sound quite promising, my fingers are definitely crossed for you :)
> 
> I'm at 11 dpo today. i tested yesterday morning, and got a bfn :/.. didn't have a chance to test today because i was up north and didn't think to bring any tests! so i will test tomorrow morning on day 12, and hope i see two pretty lines. :)
> 
> symptoms wise. still pretty nauseous at random times throughout the day. breast tenderness (sides and nipples, which like i mentioned before has never happened to me), not as moOd swing-y haha thank goodness! pimples still there. dammit! and hiccupping.. no im kidding!!! haha but that's about it at the moment
> 
> 
> fingers crossed
> 
> baby dust to all :)


Yay welcome back BBDust :). Hope you had a good time up North, away from technology! (It's nice sometimes, right?).

I'm so excited too! That stinks about your BFN yesterday, but it was still pretty early to test, so no sweat. Your symptoms sound positive. Here's hoping for a solid BFP tomorrow! Let us know asap! Baby dust to you! :D

ReadyForNatto, I'm SO HAPPY you decided to stop by with your encouraging words!!! So happy for your BFP! And yeah, oh my..... low back is so sore at the moment and I tried to lie on my tummy while hubby rubbed my back and my belly was BURNING. Can't lie on my tummy right now. I am so thankful for these strong symptoms, even though they are kind of starting to not feel so good lol.

Maplesugar, I know right? Who would have thought yellow cm meant something. I'm learning so much! Fx for you too:thumbup:.

LoveMy2Boys2, sounds like you have a lot of positive symptoms :). Don't worry about giving tmi, I've realized that talking about cm is totally normal on this type of forum lol. I said the SAME thing about my symptoms.... if this is not pregnancy, then someone please explain what is going on with my body! I think these are good signs! GL to you as well!

:dust:


----------



## Hatethewait85

LoveMy2Boys2 said:


> Hi ladies :) 5dpo here and having all sorts of symptoms.... Today I had a headache all day, felt really dizzy this evening, loss of appetite the past few days which is VERY unusual for me.... I love food! Lol and have had lots of cm, today was an extra amount of bothe watery and lotiony..... Sorry tmi !! If I'm not preg then I'd like someone to explain all this lol .... My boobs are a bit sore off and on but no cramping really and no IB... So far.... Trying to hold off testing for a few more days!! Soooooo hard to wait! :( GL everyone!!!

Hi! 

It sounds like you are having some positive symptoms! I really hope this means you get your BFP this month! I know what you mean about the wait- it is definitely the worst part! Keep us updated!


----------



## Hatethewait85

ReadyForNatto said:


> Hey, I was just cruising the TWW threads and wanted to let you know, I am 110% sure I implanted at 5 DPO, got my BFP at 9 DPO and it was not a squinter. I knew because of cramping and I slept for 15 hours straight, the cramps were unlike anything I'd ever experienced. I used OPKs so I am positive of when I O'd as well. Anyway, I know what websites say, but just wanted to let you know it is absolutely possible! :flower: GL everyone, hope you all get your BFPs!! :flower:

Congrats on your BFP!!! That's so exciting! Thanks for sharing your story too. It's good to know that we may not be going crazy this early on :happydance:


----------



## Hatethewait85

I don't know how you are waiting to test babytobe! It sounds so promising!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Same to you BBDust! How'd your test turn out today?

AFM- I continue to have lower abdominal cramping and some "heaviness." I also noticed some dizziness at times. Although I can't really trust the dizziness since I have had problems with vertigo in the past and I've never been preggers before. Ahhh! Who pushed the pause button half way through my 2ww!!


----------



## BBDust13

Babytobe,
it was great! no symptom searching so less craziness.. haha which was a good break, fireworks and smores lol! you are one tough cookie for not testing yet, the suspense is killing me ! :) my fingers and tossed are still crossed for your bfp!!
today at 11 or 12 dpo ... (not entirely sure as with the injection you ovulate approx. 35 hours later which would make it july 31 at midnight. so I don't know if O day is considered july 31 or august 1... haha)
either way I tested with an ic this morning and thought I may have seen something, and have been obsessing all day if there was something it is very very very faint, if theres not, honestly I wouldn't be surprised I want this so bad I can see my mind putting a line there. i keep looking at it now, which is dumb because its way done now! its been hours!

so i am extremely tired today. like do not operate heavy machinery tired. i was driving on my lunch break at 2:25 pm.. and my eyes were literally closing.. i had to keep pinching myself it barely worked. and then when i got into my parking spot i let go of the brake the car moved abit and stopped and i thought nothing of it, i leaned over to close my car window (i don't have electric windows lol) turn my car off and realise my automatic was still in drive!! over the top tired, and im pretty sure i slept from 9:00pm until 6:45am that's a pretty great sleep right there...

haha fingers crossed for all of us

baby dust to all!!!


----------



## BBDust13

i worded tthat wrong haha

your a tough cookie to wait all the way til the 17th! i started testing 7dpo haha i cant help myself if i actually waited until 14 dpo id need a reward !!


----------



## babytobe

I've been out all day and have just been waiting to get home and log in to see what's happening!...

BBDust, I hope you're going to test tomorrow again?! Fatigue is certainly up there for pregnancy symptoms....I am hopeful for you! I'm living vicariously through those who are testing now lol. The suspense is killing me as well!....

Today I told one of my close friends that I think I might be pregnant (right after making my DH swear he wouldn't tell anyone lol), and she went and bought me a pregnancy test right away! I told her I was going to try and hold out until Saturday, but now that I have it I'm TOTALLY wanting to poas asap! I think what keeps stopping me is a really want to have a firm BFP when I decide to pee on that thing... know what I mean? I don't know what's worse..... having to wait until Saturday, or possibly getting a negative test early. (Sigh).... what to do what to do lol.

Hatethewait, I can relate to your symptoms of abdominal cramps and "heaviness". Do you find it noticeably different than your AF symptoms? Right now I'm finding comfort in the differences! To anyone else, my "claims" of cramps and back ache sound so similar to pms, but to me I can tell this is way different! Fx your symptoms are IT :D.

As for an update on symptoms for myself:
I know this sounds NUTS, but my belly is sticking out?! I guess I don't normally get bloated, and maybe this is just bloating. But I feel like I can't suck my belly in, and when I look at my stomach it's different! I know there's not really anything in there yet, but, something must be going on! 

Last night was interesting. I had muscle cramps everywhere!... Legs, arms, back. And my stomach was cramping, and I had a burning sensation in my stomach that became super pronounced when I tried lying on my stomach for a minute. I also seemed to be having some hot flashes. I went to see my acupuncturist today, and she said I had the "pregnancy look"..... I don't know how scientific that opinion was haha, but I'll take the positive feedback:D. She made my back feel a bit better, but I'm kind of glad the ache is still there a bit.... I want to keep feeling things!

So, on a kind of unrelated note, I feel kind of sad that I told my friend that I think I might be pregnant. I really wanted to keep all this a secret for a while, just between me and DH, but I'm a TERRIBLE liar! All our friends and family close to us know that we've been thinking about trying for a while, and up until recently I could honestly tell them NO, we're not pregnant, we're not trying. But now I seriously can't help myself! My DH is laughing at me lol because he even tried to get me to practice lying...... he pretended he was my cousin and asked me if I was pregnant, and I was supposed to say with a straight face "we'll see what happens". Well I just started smiling and boy, this is not going to be a well-kept secret for sure if I find out I'm positive. That's the thing. I haven't even taken a test and I'm already having a hard time not saying anything! Ok, that's my rant.....:dohh:

Baby dust!!! :flower:


----------



## babytobe

Oh brother that was a long post. I'm sorry


----------



## Hatethewait85

How's everyone doing today? Any good news?

Did you get your BFP today BBDust? I'm keeping my fx for you!

It definitely sounds like you are pg babytobe! SO I wouldn't worry about telling your friend. It's fun to have those conversations because it is so exciting! But, I know what you mean about wanting to know you'll see your BFP when you test. That's what is making me a bit nervous to test in a 2 days. It will be early to test, but I just can't hold out much longer!!

I haven't noticed a significant difference between my current symptoms and AF symptoms except that they started much earlier than they normally do and I will have low back pain off and on which I don't normally have. Just trying not to get my hopes up...


----------



## BBDust13

hi girly, nothing positive here. I got a bfn this morning. and I am really starting to lose hope at 12 to 13 dpo, and the amount I am feeling the symtpoms I feel I should have gotten my bfp by now. I guess I should just brace myself for af tomorrow. 

I had some serious sharp pains this morning for a few hours on and off, thank god that's over

I also had a new symptom today, ill recopy from a nother thread :

new symptom, whether its imagined or not. I had a bagel and cream cheese today for lunch, and was not able to eat it.. (I love bagels and cream cheese haha) this bagel tasted like a greasy, downtown, dollar a slice, all dressed pizza, mushrooms peppers and all. I hate mushrooms and really really cannot eat all dressed pizza, so imagine my disappointment. the taste of it also made me nauseous. then later on I had kraft dinner for supper because I was was craving in like no other, and it tasted like crayons so I couldn't eat it. then my fiancé took out a package of Swedish beries and I took some to get crayon out of my taste buds, and they tasted like soap. here I am 9 oclock at night starving. so I got df to get me a bowl of multigrain cheerios. first few bites were heaven and now as I am writing this and I am looking carefully for the salt that has been added, I can surely taste it. 

so I am on the fence, I feel different then any of the other 13 cycles of ttc, but I feel like its not my month.

fingers are crossed!

I cannot wait until its your test day! fingers are crossed for you ladies!

baby dust


----------



## BBDust13

Copy and pasting from another thread. To painful to write again :



Well looks like I'm out. I had a bit of brown spotting this morning and af cramps are kicking it up a notch. My heart is destroyed. I was convinced this month was my month. I'm just tryin to finder right words to tell my fiancé. I guess we'll go on to 14 months of ttc :(

This is so painful:( my heart is aching worse then these stupid cramps 


Fingers crosse for the rest of you ladies 

Baby dust


----------



## babytobe

BBDust13 said:


> Copy and pasting from another thread. To painful to write again :
> 
> 
> 
> Well looks like I'm out. I had a bit of brown spotting this morning and af cramps are kicking it up a notch. My heart is destroyed. I was convinced this month was my month. I'm just tryin to finder right words to tell my fiancé. I guess we'll go on to 14 months of ttc :(
> 
> This is so painful:( my heart is aching worse then these stupid cramps
> 
> 
> Fingers crosse for the rest of you ladies
> 
> Baby dust

:( My heart goes out to you BBDust :hug:. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts, and sending loads of baby dust your way for this next month. Stupid AF :(.


----------



## babytobe

Well, I tested this morning, on a whim, and got a BFN. I'm 10dpo, so I'm not reading too much into it. I'm definitely going to wait until Saturday to take the next one though. 

:dust:


----------



## Hatethewait85

BBDust13 said:


> Copy and pasting from another thread. To painful to write again :
> 
> 
> 
> Well looks like I'm out. I had a bit of brown spotting this morning and af cramps are kicking it up a notch. My heart is destroyed. I was convinced this month was my month. I'm just tryin to finder right words to tell my fiancé. I guess we'll go on to 14 months of ttc :(
> 
> This is so painful:( my heart is aching worse then these stupid cramps
> 
> 
> Fingers crosse for the rest of you ladies
> 
> Baby dust

I'm so sorry!! This sucks! Hang in there. :hugs:

Just remember its not if, it's when. I sure hope you get your bfp soon! Sending you lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## Hatethewait85

babytobe said:


> Well, I tested this morning, on a whim, and got a BFN. I'm 10dpo, so I'm not reading too much into it. I'm definitely going to wait until Saturday to take the next one though.
> 
> :dust:

It's definitely still early. Fx you get your bfp on Sunday! 

I'll be testing tomorrow so I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well 10dpo today and a BFN this morning. Kind of a depressing way to start vacation, but hopefully vegas will keep me distracted...


----------



## babytobe

Hatethewait85 said:


> Well 10dpo today and a BFN this morning. Kind of a depressing way to start vacation, but hopefully vegas will keep me distracted...

:( Sorry about your BFN Hatethewait, although 10dpo is still really early. I certainly wouldn't take that as the end result yet! Hope you have a great time in Vegas, and keep us updated if you decide to poas again. Still have my fx for you!

I'm 11dpo now, and I had a terrible sleep:(. There was a huge alarm in a building going off across the street last night, and after that I kept having terrible dreams. My last dream before I woke up was that AF came, and I felt terrible depressed in the dream. I woke up, took my temperature, and it went from 98.2 from yesterday to 97.6 today:(. It did this on 7dpo and I figured THAT was implantation bleeding on 7dpo. It's still above my coverline, but definitely a big dip. I freaked out and just went to the bathroom and I had a few brown spots :cry:, and out of sheer panic I took another pregnancy test, which was negative again. I also felt like I had no major pregnancy symptoms like I've been having when I woke up, so I was pretty bummed out all around....

But now, 25 minutes later, my low back is super achy again, my abdomen is cramping pretty good, and I'm feeling kind of nauseous (all completely out of character with only spotting AF symptoms). I still get this weird burning sensation in my belly too. Could this be implantation spotting? It was literally a few brown spots that I found only because I was checking cervical position, but that's usually what I find when my period starts too. 

I am going to be so disappointed if these crazy symptoms have all been a ruse! :(


----------



## babytobe

I just posted this in another forum. I think I'm out for the month :(

Had spotting again this morning (pink/brown), when checking cervix.
My temperature reading didn't help that much, because I woke up an hour and a half earlier. It read 97.7, but TCOYF put me at 98 degrees because of the time discrepancy. So this is what it looks like:

Wednesday: 98.2
Thursday: 97.6 with spotting
Friday: 97.7 or 98 with spotting 

I think I'm going to hold out on poas, because I'm pretty sure AF is on her way. Not feeling particularly symptomatic right now either for pregnancy. Feeling confused though, with all those crazy symptoms I've had. Could it really have all been in my head?


----------



## Hatethewait85

I think I'm out too. Just started spotting. Cramping too. Stupid witch got me early!! This sucks. 

I guess at least I can enjoy a few cocktails in Vegas now without feeling guilty...


----------



## Hatethewait85

babytobe said:


> I just posted this in another forum. I think I'm out for the month :(
> 
> Had spotting again this morning (pink/brown), when checking cervix.
> My temperature reading didn't help that much, because I woke up an hour and a half earlier. It read 97.7, but TCOYF put me at 98 degrees because of the time discrepancy. So this is what it looks like:
> 
> Wednesday: 98.2
> Thursday: 97.6 with spotting
> Friday: 97.7 or 98 with spotting
> 
> I think I'm going to hold out on poas, because I'm pretty sure AF is on her way. Not feeling particularly symptomatic right now either for pregnancy. Feeling confused though, with all those crazy symptoms I've had. Could it really have all been in my head?

So sorry!!! This totally sucks.


----------



## pghmmy

Hello! I am new here! I am 5 dpo, I took a test yesterday afternoon because I am so sick of feeling like this and it was of course a BFN! I have a post Mirena removal f/u on 8/20, I am unsure if they can do blood at that time. I have been having serious symptoms for 6 days now. I cried after DTD last night, lower back pain, abd pains, nausea, spidey sense (smell), food aversion (I can't eat meat!), burning in my right BB and nipple soreness (TMI I Know!), gassiness and mild constipation, abdominal pains in my uterus area and where my ovaries are but more so on the right and I have chest acne.

I am pretty positive I am pregnant, 90% sure, and waiting to prove I am not crazy is a PITA! I was put on the pill but I forgot twice in the first and second week to take it, and we have DTD daily for 2-3 weeks. We want one more but we were gonna wait, but if it happens we will be okay. I am notinng everything daily, CM is weird, and my Crvx has been high and open for about 2 weeks...I may go crazy before AF is supposed to come. 

I havent had a single bit of blood, and they said in the 1st week I would see something...Im hating this waiting


----------



## babytobe

Hatethewait85 said:


> I think I'm out too. Just started spotting. Cramping too. Stupid witch got me early!! This sucks.
> 
> I guess at least I can enjoy a few cocktails in Vegas now without feeling guilty...


Yeah she's DEFINITELY here now for me too.... and she's really bad this month! Sucky for both of us, but yeah...go enjoy those cocktails in Vegas! I think I'm about ready to go enjoy a cocktail myself. Thanks for your support :)


----------



## babytobe

pghmmy said:


> Hello! I am new here! I am 5 dpo, I took a test yesterday afternoon because I am so sick of feeling like this and it was of course a BFN! I have a post Mirena removal f/u on 8/20, I am unsure if they can do blood at that time. I have been having serious symptoms for 6 days now. I cried after DTD last night, lower back pain, abd pains, nausea, spidey sense (smell), food aversion (I can't eat meat!), burning in my right BB and nipple soreness (TMI I Know!), gassiness and mild constipation, abdominal pains in my uterus area and where my ovaries are but more so on the right and I have chest acne.
> 
> I am pretty positive I am pregnant, 90% sure, and waiting to prove I am not crazy is a PITA! I was put on the pill but I forgot twice in the first and second week to take it, and we have DTD daily for 2-3 weeks. We want one more but we were gonna wait, but if it happens we will be okay. I am notinng everything daily, CM is weird, and my Crvx has been high and open for about 2 weeks...I may go crazy before AF is supposed to come.
> 
> I havent had a single bit of blood, and they said in the 1st week I would see something...Im hating this waiting

Hi Phgmmy, I think most of us here ended up with BFN this month, unfortunately :(. We were at 5dpo a while ago. I wish you the very best in your ttc journey! Your symptoms sound promising :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well af officially arrived. Decided to be completely irresponsible tonight. What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas, right?

I'm really hoping the rest of you are doing better?


----------



## Maplesugar

babytobe said:


> Maplesugar, I know right? Who would have thought yellow cm meant something. I'm learning so much! Fx for you too:thumbup:.
> 
> :dust:

BFN so far but will wait a couple days and try again. Boooo for your AF.


----------



## Hatethewait85

How's everyone doing today? I think we are all in the other 2ww now? 

Nothing too exciting going on here. Af is super light for me. which I suppose is good since I'm flying home tomorrow!


----------



## babytobe

I'm in day 4 of AF, it's light now. I'm going to see my acupuncturist tomorrow, so I'm going to ask her why my period was so bad this time around, and hopefully get her to fix me! I had terrible cramps the first day and kind of the second. My tummies been bothering me and I think I've been getting indigestion. I feel like crap! I hope I'll be feeling better soon. 

Today I was googling how to do self massage to increase uterine lining. I am way to invested in this lol.

Yup hatethewait, into the next 2ww, although I guess that won't start until after ovulation. I'm going to try to play it cool this month and not get too excited. We'll see how that goes haha :D

Maplesugar, a BFN doesn't mean too much if AF hasn't come yet! There's still hope for you:).


----------



## Hatethewait85

babytobe said:


> I'm in day 4 of AF, it's light now. I'm going to see my acupuncturist tomorrow, so I'm going to ask her why my period was so bad this time around, and hopefully get her to fix me! I had terrible cramps the first day and kind of the second. My tummies been bothering me and I think I've been getting indigestion. I feel like crap! I hope I'll be feeling better soon.
> 
> Today I was googling how to do self massage to increase uterine lining. I am way to invested in this lol.
> 
> Yup hatethewait, into the next 2ww, although I guess that won't start until after ovulation. I'm going to try to play it cool this month and not get too excited. We'll see how that goes haha :D
> 
> Maplesugar, a BFN doesn't mean too much if AF hasn't come yet! There's still hope for you:).

How long have you been doing acupuncture? I've been thinking of trying it but I'm not sure I would like it. As for self massages, I read a book that went over that. It was called making babies.

As for the next 2ww, I was referring to the "2 weeks" between cd1 and ovulation. 

Hope you feel better soon, too!


----------



## babytobe

Hatethewait85 said:


> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> I'm in day 4 of AF, it's light now. I'm going to see my acupuncturist tomorrow, so I'm going to ask her why my period was so bad this time around, and hopefully get her to fix me! I had terrible cramps the first day and kind of the second. My tummies been bothering me and I think I've been getting indigestion. I feel like crap! I hope I'll be feeling better soon.
> 
> Today I was googling how to do self massage to increase uterine lining. I am way to invested in this lol.
> 
> Yup hatethewait, into the next 2ww, although I guess that won't start until after ovulation. I'm going to try to play it cool this month and not get too excited. We'll see how that goes haha :D
> 
> Maplesugar, a BFN doesn't mean too much if AF hasn't come yet! There's still hope for you:).
> 
> How long have you been doing acupuncture? I've been thinking of trying it but I'm not sure I would like it. As for self massages, I read a book that went over that. It was called making babies.
> 
> As for the next 2ww, I was referring to the "2 weeks" between cd1 and ovulation.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, too!Click to expand...

I've been doing acupuncture just for a few months, and only about twice a month. It's expensive and I don't have benefits, so that's about as much as I'm willing to go! I thought it really helped last month, as I didn't have any pms or period symptoms at all, so that's why I was confused about this month. Maybe I was just stressed or something. 
That's encouraging that they talked about self massage in your making babies book:).

OOOhh sorry I was confused about the 2 weeks things. Yes, that makes sense that we're in a different two week wait. 

Have a great day:D


----------



## Hatethewait85

babytobe said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> I'm in day 4 of AF, it's light now. I'm going to see my acupuncturist tomorrow, so I'm going to ask her why my period was so bad this time around, and hopefully get her to fix me! I had terrible cramps the first day and kind of the second. My tummies been bothering me and I think I've been getting indigestion. I feel like crap! I hope I'll be feeling better soon.
> 
> Today I was googling how to do self massage to increase uterine lining. I am way to invested in this lol.
> 
> Yup hatethewait, into the next 2ww, although I guess that won't start until after ovulation. I'm going to try to play it cool this month and not get too excited. We'll see how that goes haha :D
> 
> Maplesugar, a BFN doesn't mean too much if AF hasn't come yet! There's still hope for you:).
> 
> How long have you been doing acupuncture? I've been thinking of trying it but I'm not sure I would like it. As for self massages, I read a book that went over that. It was called making babies.
> 
> As for the next 2ww, I was referring to the "2 weeks" between cd1 and ovulation.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, too!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been doing acupuncture just for a few months, and only about twice a month. It's expensive and I don't have benefits, so that's about as much as I'm willing to go! I thought it really helped last month, as I didn't have any pms or period symptoms at all, so that's why I was confused about this month. Maybe I was just stressed or something.
> That's encouraging that they talked about self massage in your making babies book:).
> 
> OOOhh sorry I was confused about the 2 weeks things. Yes, that makes sense that we're in a different two week wait.
> 
> Have a great day:DClick to expand...

Thanks for the info. The cost is what's making me so hesitant. That and I'm not sure how to pick one - did you get a recommendation from someone you knew or did you just pick one and hope for the best? 

I found the making babies book pretty interesting. It gives a ton of recommendations to up your chances of conceiving, but I found them to be hard to adhere too such as avoid cold foods during cd whatever. 

Heading to the airport soon. Hope you all have a good day as well.


----------



## babytobe

Hatethewait85 said:


> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> I'm in day 4 of AF, it's light now. I'm going to see my acupuncturist tomorrow, so I'm going to ask her why my period was so bad this time around, and hopefully get her to fix me! I had terrible cramps the first day and kind of the second. My tummies been bothering me and I think I've been getting indigestion. I feel like crap! I hope I'll be feeling better soon.
> 
> Today I was googling how to do self massage to increase uterine lining. I am way to invested in this lol.
> 
> Yup hatethewait, into the next 2ww, although I guess that won't start until after ovulation. I'm going to try to play it cool this month and not get too excited. We'll see how that goes haha :D
> 
> Maplesugar, a BFN doesn't mean too much if AF hasn't come yet! There's still hope for you:).
> 
> How long have you been doing acupuncture? I've been thinking of trying it but I'm not sure I would like it. As for self massages, I read a book that went over that. It was called making babies.
> 
> As for the next 2ww, I was referring to the "2 weeks" between cd1 and ovulation.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, too!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been doing acupuncture just for a few months, and only about twice a month. It's expensive and I don't have benefits, so that's about as much as I'm willing to go! I thought it really helped last month, as I didn't have any pms or period symptoms at all, so that's why I was confused about this month. Maybe I was just stressed or something.
> That's encouraging that they talked about self massage in your making babies book:).
> 
> OOOhh sorry I was confused about the 2 weeks things. Yes, that makes sense that we're in a different two week wait.
> 
> Have a great day:DClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info. The cost is what's making me so hesitant. That and I'm not sure how to pick one - did you get a recommendation from someone you knew or did you just pick one and hope for the best?
> 
> I found the making babies book pretty interesting. It gives a ton of recommendations to up your chances of conceiving, but I found them to be hard to adhere too such as avoid cold foods during cd whatever.
> 
> Heading to the airport soon. Hope you all have a good day as well.Click to expand...

Yeah, the cost sucks, but I figure twice a month is ok. I used to get massage twice a month instead, as I have a physical job. So instead now I get the acupuncture. I had one recommendation from someone about the lady I see. She's been practicing a long time (25 years or something), and she seems quite busy, so I'm putting my trust in her! She keeps getting me to buy these herbs though, which are supposed to help "heat up" my uterus or something. They don't last long though, and they're pricey. I think after this round I'm just going to keep taking vitex and forget the herbs.

So funny you mention the cold foods thing! My acupuncturist keeps telling me every time I come in to avoid cold foods and drink. It's one of those pieces of advice that I nod my head to in agreement and then completely forget 10 minutes later lol. It's summertime! All I want is cold stuff! But now that you mention it again, maybe i'll TRY to have more warm foods. 

I really wish I could just be like one of those people who don't think about it all and just get pregnant. Really, how do they not think about it?!


----------



## Hatethewait85

babytobe said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> I'm in day 4 of AF, it's light now. I'm going to see my acupuncturist tomorrow, so I'm going to ask her why my period was so bad this time around, and hopefully get her to fix me! I had terrible cramps the first day and kind of the second. My tummies been bothering me and I think I've been getting indigestion. I feel like crap! I hope I'll be feeling better soon.
> 
> Today I was googling how to do self massage to increase uterine lining. I am way to invested in this lol.
> 
> Yup hatethewait, into the next 2ww, although I guess that won't start until after ovulation. I'm going to try to play it cool this month and not get too excited. We'll see how that goes haha :D
> 
> Maplesugar, a BFN doesn't mean too much if AF hasn't come yet! There's still hope for you:).
> 
> How long have you been doing acupuncture? I've been thinking of trying it but I'm not sure I would like it. As for self massages, I read a book that went over that. It was called making babies.
> 
> As for the next 2ww, I was referring to the "2 weeks" between cd1 and ovulation.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, too!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been doing acupuncture just for a few months, and only about twice a month. It's expensive and I don't have benefits, so that's about as much as I'm willing to go! I thought it really helped last month, as I didn't have any pms or period symptoms at all, so that's why I was confused about this month. Maybe I was just stressed or something.
> That's encouraging that they talked about self massage in your making babies book:).
> 
> OOOhh sorry I was confused about the 2 weeks things. Yes, that makes sense that we're in a different two week wait.
> 
> Have a great day:DClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info. The cost is what's making me so hesitant. That and I'm not sure how to pick one - did you get a recommendation from someone you knew or did you just pick one and hope for the best?
> 
> I found the making babies book pretty interesting. It gives a ton of recommendations to up your chances of conceiving, but I found them to be hard to adhere too such as avoid cold foods during cd whatever.
> 
> Heading to the airport soon. Hope you all have a good day as well.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the cost sucks, but I figure twice a month is ok. I used to get massage twice a month instead, as I have a physical job. So instead now I get the acupuncture. I had one recommendation from someone about the lady I see. She's been practicing a long time (25 years or something), and she seems quite busy, so I'm putting my trust in her! She keeps getting me to buy these herbs though, which are supposed to help "heat up" my uterus or something. They don't last long though, and they're pricey. I think after this round I'm just going to keep taking vitex and forget the herbs.
> 
> So funny you mention the cold foods thing! My acupuncturist keeps telling me every time I come in to avoid cold foods and drink. It's one of those pieces of advice that I nod my head to in agreement and then completely forget 10 minutes later lol. It's summertime! All I want is cold stuff! But now that you mention it again, maybe i'll TRY to have more warm foods.
> 
> I really wish I could just be like one of those people who don't think about it all and just get pregnant. Really, how do they not think about it?!Click to expand...

Did they try convincing you to come in more often? I thought I read something where acupuncture is something where you go in a lot at first and slowly decrease your appointments. If I do take the plunge to do it, I will definitely want someone who has been doing it awhile! That's so funny that she told you to eat warm foods! Weird!! You should ask her why that's necessary!?! I don't remember if the book explained that well. What's in the vitex supplement?

I agree about wishing you didn't have to think to get pregnant! I'm tired of analyzing every twinge and "weird" symptom and paying attention to what day of my cycle I'm on and whether there's anything I "need" to do for that day.


----------



## Maplesugar

babytobe said:


> Maplesugar, a BFN doesn't mean too much if AF hasn't come yet! There's still hope for you:).

AF did come, like with you, I am back at it again for another cycle.


----------



## babytobe

Maplesugar said:


> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> Maplesugar, a BFN doesn't mean too much if AF hasn't come yet! There's still hope for you:).
> 
> AF did come, like with you, I am back at it again for another cycle.Click to expand...

Oh darn :(. Well, on to the next cycle! How many months have you been ttc? Do you have a "plan" as far as how much you guys bd?....

This is our second month ttc. I'm on cd11 right now. We're doing the bd every day until my temperature rises (starting from 2 days ago). Some ladies on another forum just told me about the SMEP method (I think that's what it's called?). Basically doing the bd every other day until you get a positive opk, and then doing it every day.... something like that. Apparently it's worked for a lot of women. Maybe we'll try that if this month I don't get a BFP. I didn't really want to buy opk's though. I'm happy just to do the bd until we have a temperature shift, but I guess the concern is that if you're doing it too much, it can decrease the guy's swimmers. Anyhow, I am just going on and on here. :). Into planning mode now as you can tell.

Good luck for you this month Maplesugar! 

How's everyone else doing this month so far?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry to hear about AF Maplesugar!! Fx this next cycle is it!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

babytobe said:


> Maplesugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> Maplesugar, a BFN doesn't mean too much if AF hasn't come yet! There's still hope for you:).
> 
> AF did come, like with you, I am back at it again for another cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darn :(. Well, on to the next cycle! How many months have you been ttc? Do you have a "plan" as far as how much you guys bd?....
> 
> This is our second month ttc. I'm on cd11 right now. We're doing the bd every day until my temperature rises (starting from 2 days ago). Some ladies on another forum just told me about the SMEP method (I think that's what it's called?). Basically doing the bd every other day until you get a positive opk, and then doing it every day.... something like that. Apparently it's worked for a lot of women. Maybe we'll try that if this month I don't get a BFP. I didn't really want to buy opk's though. I'm happy just to do the bd until we have a temperature shift, but I guess the concern is that if you're doing it too much, it can decrease the guy's swimmers. Anyhow, I am just going on and on here. :). Into planning mode now as you can tell.
> 
> Good luck for you this month Maplesugar!
> 
> How's everyone else doing this month so far?Click to expand...

I've tried the every other day, I've tried the every day, I've tried temping, I've tried OPK, I've tried it all. Hopefully something works better for you babytobe!! I've been going at this for 2 years with no luck. But every month is a fresh new start. So I try to stay hopeful... 

Sounds like you have a good plan though!


----------



## babytobe

Hatethewait85 said:


> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maplesugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> Maplesugar, a BFN doesn't mean too much if AF hasn't come yet! There's still hope for you:).
> 
> AF did come, like with you, I am back at it again for another cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darn :(. Well, on to the next cycle! How many months have you been ttc? Do you have a "plan" as far as how much you guys bd?....
> 
> This is our second month ttc. I'm on cd11 right now. We're doing the bd every day until my temperature rises (starting from 2 days ago). Some ladies on another forum just told me about the SMEP method (I think that's what it's called?). Basically doing the bd every other day until you get a positive opk, and then doing it every day.... something like that. Apparently it's worked for a lot of women. Maybe we'll try that if this month I don't get a BFP. I didn't really want to buy opk's though. I'm happy just to do the bd until we have a temperature shift, but I guess the concern is that if you're doing it too much, it can decrease the guy's swimmers. Anyhow, I am just going on and on here. :). Into planning mode now as you can tell.
> 
> Good luck for you this month Maplesugar!
> 
> How's everyone else doing this month so far?Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried the every other day, I've tried the every day, I've tried temping, I've tried OPK, I've tried it all. Hopefully something works better for you babytobe!! I've been going at this for 2 years with no luck. But every month is a fresh new start. So I try to stay hopeful...
> 
> Sounds like you have a good plan though!Click to expand...

Hatethewait, I don't know if all these "strategies" actually even make much of a difference. Who knows what is going on in our bodies?! I think I just like to think that I'm somewhat in control, but truthfully, the more I read, the less in control I know I am! And then there's people like my friend who just got pregnant and didn't even realize it, and wasn't even trying! I also have another friend though who it took her 2 years to get pregnant. They had nothing wrong that they could find, fertility wise. I think it was just stress. C 

You are right to say that every month is a fresh start. Fx for you!


----------



## Hatethewait85

babytobe said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maplesugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> Maplesugar, a BFN doesn't mean too much if AF hasn't come yet! There's still hope for you:).
> 
> AF did come, like with you, I am back at it again for another cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darn :(. Well, on to the next cycle! How many months have you been ttc? Do you have a "plan" as far as how much you guys bd?....
> 
> This is our second month ttc. I'm on cd11 right now. We're doing the bd every day until my temperature rises (starting from 2 days ago). Some ladies on another forum just told me about the SMEP method (I think that's what it's called?). Basically doing the bd every other day until you get a positive opk, and then doing it every day.... something like that. Apparently it's worked for a lot of women. Maybe we'll try that if this month I don't get a BFP. I didn't really want to buy opk's though. I'm happy just to do the bd until we have a temperature shift, but I guess the concern is that if you're doing it too much, it can decrease the guy's swimmers. Anyhow, I am just going on and on here. :). Into planning mode now as you can tell.
> 
> Good luck for you this month Maplesugar!
> 
> How's everyone else doing this month so far?Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried the every other day, I've tried the every day, I've tried temping, I've tried OPK, I've tried it all. Hopefully something works better for you babytobe!! I've been going at this for 2 years with no luck. But every month is a fresh new start. So I try to stay hopeful...
> 
> Sounds like you have a good plan though!Click to expand...
> 
> Hatethewait, I don't know if all these "strategies" actually even make much of a difference. Who knows what is going on in our bodies?! I think I just like to think that I'm somewhat in control, but truthfully, the more I read, the less in control I know I am! And then there's people like my friend who just got pregnant and didn't even realize it, and wasn't even trying! I also have another friend though who it took her 2 years to get pregnant. They had nothing wrong that they could find, fertility wise. I think it was just stress. C
> 
> You are right to say that every month is a fresh start. Fx for you!Click to expand...

Well, I think these "strategies" work to some extent. They are designed to make sure the :spermy: are there when you ovulate and by doing it at certain times you are more likely to have this happen. But you are right to say who knows what's going on! Every body is different so it's anyone's guess. I think in the average person they "work" though. Some people just need more help than that. 

I am also one of those "nothing wrong" infertility people. Or as my fs puts it, we just aren't clever enough in 2013 to figure out what IS wrong. Either way, here goes another month! Thanks for keeping your fx for me. I'll do the same for you!!


----------



## babytobe

Hatethewait85 said:


> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maplesugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> Maplesugar, a BFN doesn't mean too much if AF hasn't come yet! There's still hope for you:).
> 
> AF did come, like with you, I am back at it again for another cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darn :(. Well, on to the next cycle! How many months have you been ttc? Do you have a "plan" as far as how much you guys bd?....
> 
> This is our second month ttc. I'm on cd11 right now. We're doing the bd every day until my temperature rises (starting from 2 days ago). Some ladies on another forum just told me about the SMEP method (I think that's what it's called?). Basically doing the bd every other day until you get a positive opk, and then doing it every day.... something like that. Apparently it's worked for a lot of women. Maybe we'll try that if this month I don't get a BFP. I didn't really want to buy opk's though. I'm happy just to do the bd until we have a temperature shift, but I guess the concern is that if you're doing it too much, it can decrease the guy's swimmers. Anyhow, I am just going on and on here. :). Into planning mode now as you can tell.
> 
> Good luck for you this month Maplesugar!
> 
> How's everyone else doing this month so far?Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried the every other day, I've tried the every day, I've tried temping, I've tried OPK, I've tried it all. Hopefully something works better for you babytobe!! I've been going at this for 2 years with no luck. But every month is a fresh new start. So I try to stay hopeful...
> 
> Sounds like you have a good plan though!Click to expand...
> 
> Hatethewait, I don't know if all these "strategies" actually even make much of a difference. Who knows what is going on in our bodies?! I think I just like to think that I'm somewhat in control, but truthfully, the more I read, the less in control I know I am! And then there's people like my friend who just got pregnant and didn't even realize it, and wasn't even trying! I also have another friend though who it took her 2 years to get pregnant. They had nothing wrong that they could find, fertility wise. I think it was just stress. C
> 
> You are right to say that every month is a fresh start. Fx for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think these "strategies" work to some extent. They are designed to make sure the :spermy: are there when you ovulate and by doing it at certain times you are more likely to have this happen. But you are right to say who knows what's going on! Every body is different so it's anyone's guess. I think in the average person they "work" though. Some people just need more help than that.
> 
> I am also one of those "nothing wrong" infertility people. Or as my fs puts it, we just aren't clever enough in 2013 to figure out what IS wrong. Either way, here goes another month! Thanks for keeping your fx for me. I'll do the same for you!!Click to expand...

:hugs: Glad we can support each other!


----------



## babytobe

Hi Hatethewait,

I just thought I'd send you a little note...

I think I'm going to take a break from babyandbump. I'm just trying to not think too much about the ttc, and just have some fun and see what happens. 

Thank you so much for your encouragement. I wish you the very best in your ttc journey! :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

babytobe said:


> Hi Hatethewait,
> 
> I just thought I'd send you a little note...
> 
> I think I'm going to take a break from babyandbump. I'm just trying to not think too much about the ttc, and just have some fun and see what happens.
> 
> Thank you so much for your encouragement. I wish you the very best in your ttc journey! :hugs:

Thanks for the note babytobe. This is definitely supposed to be the fun part :winkwink: Thanks for helping me stay a wee bit sane the last month! Best of luck to you as well and I hope your get your BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## Maplesugar

babytobe said:


> Maplesugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> Maplesugar, a BFN doesn't mean too much if AF hasn't come yet! There's still hope for you:).
> 
> AF did come, like with you, I am back at it again for another cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darn :(. Well, on to the next cycle! How many months have you been ttc? Do you have a "plan" as far as how much you guys bd?....
> 
> This is our second month ttc. I'm on cd11 right now. We're doing the bd every day until my temperature rises (starting from 2 days ago). Some ladies on another forum just told me about the SMEP method (I think that's what it's called?). Basically doing the bd every other day until you get a positive opk, and then doing it every day.... something like that. Apparently it's worked for a lot of women. Maybe we'll try that if this month I don't get a BFP. I didn't really want to buy opk's though. I'm happy just to do the bd until we have a temperature shift, but I guess the concern is that if you're doing it too much, it can decrease the guy's swimmers. Anyhow, I am just going on and on here. :). Into planning mode now as you can tell.
> 
> Good luck for you this month Maplesugar!Click to expand...

Thanks for the good wishes. I need it! I heard that OV-3, -2, -1 is best but we haven't been getting all those days so hope to bump it up to more insems each cycle since it is not working. I have been temping, watching cm and OPK. That was cycle 5 and I tell you it was really hard to get AF for some reason I thought this cycle was it. But onwards and upwards.



Hatethewait85 said:


> Sorry to hear about AF Maplesugar!! Fx this next cycle is it!!

Fingers crossed for you too!!!


----------



## babytobe

Maplesugar said:


> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maplesugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> Maplesugar, a BFN doesn't mean too much if AF hasn't come yet! There's still hope for you:).
> 
> AF did come, like with you, I am back at it again for another cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darn :(. Well, on to the next cycle! How many months have you been ttc? Do you have a "plan" as far as how much you guys bd?....
> 
> This is our second month ttc. I'm on cd11 right now. We're doing the bd every day until my temperature rises (starting from 2 days ago). Some ladies on another forum just told me about the SMEP method (I think that's what it's called?). Basically doing the bd every other day until you get a positive opk, and then doing it every day.... something like that. Apparently it's worked for a lot of women. Maybe we'll try that if this month I don't get a BFP. I didn't really want to buy opk's though. I'm happy just to do the bd until we have a temperature shift, but I guess the concern is that if you're doing it too much, it can decrease the guy's swimmers. Anyhow, I am just going on and on here. :). Into planning mode now as you can tell.
> 
> Good luck for you this month Maplesugar!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes. I need it! I heard that OV-3, -2, -1 is best but we haven't been getting all those days so hope to bump it up to more insems each cycle since it is not working. I have been temping, watching cm and OPK. That was cycle 5 and I tell you it was really hard to get AF for some reason I thought this cycle was it. But onwards and upwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF Maplesugar!! Fx this next cycle is it!!Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you too!!!Click to expand...

Hey I'm back. Lol. That break from baby&bump did not last long!...I need to talk to someone again, because I'm close to going crazy with all these symptoms again...

Maplesugar, it is difficult, when you really think you are pregnant, but then you're not. I concur with your statement though: Onwards and upwards! It sounds like you have a good plan for this month. I also read that having sex several days up to ovulation are the best days to BD. Both last month and this month we only caught one of those 3 days.... the first month it was 2 days before ovulation, and this time it was the day before ovulation. I think it was enough for us...

Last month I really think things must have started happening, but then nothing stuck. When I got my AF I thought I must've been reading too much into it, but this cycle my symptoms are so similar and way to strong to ignore (I don't think it was just in my head last time). My low back ache started 3dpo and hasn't stopped (I'm 9dpo now). I've had period-like cramping off and on for about 4 days, and tons of bubblies/fluttery feelings in my lower abdomen, as well as a few sharp pains this morning. Also have had calf cramps, and a vivd dream of the DH and I feeling my pregnant tummy. I wanted to just not think about it, but it's impossible! The symptoms are staring me in the face! I just hope it sticks this time. I'm due for AF between Friday and Sunday, so I might wait until Saturday or Sunday to test, if AF still hasn't come. 

Trying to stay relaxed! But I definitely need to share this stuff with someone either than the DH lol. 

What cd's are you guys on?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Welcome back babytobe!

It would definitely be hard to not think about things with all that's going on with your body these days! It's so exciting that your 2ww is almost over and you're getting such good signs. Everything sounds pretty promising so hopefully you get one little sticky bean! 

AFM- I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated. I had a positive opk test on Fri morning (CD 14) and a negative one that same afternoon so my doc had me take an ovidrel trigger shot that day. So I may have ovulated Saturday or Sunday? I had my IUI on Saturday and bd-ed Sunday and Monday so hopefully I covered all my bases. I'm planning to test on the 13th (2 weeks after my IUI) if AF doesn't get me by then and not a moment earlier. My last cycle was only 25 days so AF could be here is early as 9/11. So far I'm just noticing occasional abdominal twinges but nothing too exciting. I'm not feeling good or bad about this cycle, mostly indifferent.


----------



## babytobe

Hatethewait85 said:


> Welcome back babytobe!
> 
> It would definitely be hard to not think about things with all that's going on with your body these days! It's so exciting that your 2ww is almost over and you're getting such good signs. Everything sounds pretty promising so hopefully you get one little sticky bean!
> 
> AFM- I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated. I had a positive opk test on Fri morning (CD 14) and a negative one that same afternoon so my doc had me take an ovidrel trigger shot that day. So I may have ovulated Saturday or Sunday? I had my IUI on Saturday and bd-ed Sunday and Monday so hopefully I covered all my bases. I'm planning to test on the 13th (2 weeks after my IUI) if AF doesn't get me by then and not a moment earlier. My last cycle was only 25 days so AF could be here is early as 9/11. So far I'm just noticing occasional abdominal twinges but nothing too exciting. I'm not feeling good or bad about this cycle, mostly indifferent.

Hey Hatethewait :). It sounds like you have covered all your bases this month. So we are both back in the tww! That month went by fast. It's weird in comparison with how slowly the tww goes.

Well, I hope we BOTH get our little sticky beans this month! 

I'm feeling good today....and good means I still feel pregnant :D. I was definitely more fatigued today, and I noticed that I have lots of cm in my underwear. I bought 4 dollar store cheapy HPT's, so I'm kind of tempted to start using them tomorrow, but maybe I can hold off 'till Saturday. We'll see.

Thinking good thoughts for us! :happydance:


----------



## Hatethewait85

babytobe said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back babytobe!
> 
> It would definitely be hard to not think about things with all that's going on with your body these days! It's so exciting that your 2ww is almost over and you're getting such good signs. Everything sounds pretty promising so hopefully you get one little sticky bean!
> 
> AFM- I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated. I had a positive opk test on Fri morning (CD 14) and a negative one that same afternoon so my doc had me take an ovidrel trigger shot that day. So I may have ovulated Saturday or Sunday? I had my IUI on Saturday and bd-ed Sunday and Monday so hopefully I covered all my bases. I'm planning to test on the 13th (2 weeks after my IUI) if AF doesn't get me by then and not a moment earlier. My last cycle was only 25 days so AF could be here is early as 9/11. So far I'm just noticing occasional abdominal twinges but nothing too exciting. I'm not feeling good or bad about this cycle, mostly indifferent.
> 
> Hey Hatethewait :). It sounds like you have covered all your bases this month. So we are both back in the tww! That month went by fast. It's weird in comparison with how slowly the tww goes.
> 
> Well, I hope we BOTH get our little sticky beans this month!
> 
> I'm feeling good today....and good means I still feel pregnant :D. I was definitely more fatigued today, and I noticed that I have lots of cm in my underwear. I bought 4 dollar store cheapy HPT's, so I'm kind of tempted to start using them tomorrow, but maybe I can hold off 'till Saturday. We'll see.
> 
> Thinking good thoughts for us! :happydance:Click to expand...

I hope we both get sticky beans this month too!! Sending good thoughts your way too!

That's great that your symptoms haven't gone away yet! I'd be itching to test if I were you!! You'll have to keep us updated on if/when you test!

I haven't really noticed much as far as symptoms go but I know it's early. I'm trying not to pay too much attention to anything. I'm just taking it one day at a time and hope that AF doesn't get me before I get to poas next week!!!

:dust:


----------



## babytobe

Hey Hatethewait! I'm just re-posting this from another thread! How are you doing? :flower:

Hey Ladies! I've been meaning to update you, but I thought I would wait until I had something exciting to share.....

Today I got a squinter (14dpo)!!! And I thought I would, because last night my lower stomach was going CRAZY! Knew it couldn't be AF...just felt way too different. Also haven't had any spotting or anything. I've still had all my symptoms like before, but they were stronger last night especially.

I'm so excited! I'm going to test again tomorrow, because I have one dollar store test left! Didn't even have to spend money on a frer! I hope you can see my squinter?

I'm so excited about my chart too.... it's definitely triphasic! It makes me so happy!

WOOHOO! DH is so happy too!
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-08 07.10.29.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 73


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations!! I deffo see a line. I never get a line on those tests!! Woohooo your on your way!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Oh I see it too!!!:happydance: 

Congrats on your BFP! That's awesome. YAY!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you!!

I'm doing ok. Haven't tested yet, waiting until the 13th. Starting to get a little anxious, but hanging in there!


----------



## babytobe

Thanks for your encouragement! :flower:

I hope it will be a happy and healthy nine months as well! This morning the line was just a bit darker, but I took the test only 19 hours later, and apparently it takes 48-72 hours for HCG to double. Oops. Oh well! My temp. is still nice and high and I still feel all the same symptoms, and no sign of AF. That's good enough for me :D . Feels surreal! 

Good luck to you Hatethewait! The 13th is just around the corner. I hope you're going to get your little sticky bean this month too.:hugs: Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Hatethewait85

babytobe said:


> Thanks for your encouragement! :flower:
> 
> I hope it will be a happy and healthy nine months as well! This morning the line was just a bit darker, but I took the test only 19 hours later, and apparently it takes 48-72 hours for HCG to double. Oops. Oh well! My temp. is still nice and high and I still feel all the same symptoms, and no sign of AF. That's good enough for me :D . Feels surreal!
> 
> Good luck to you Hatethewait! The 13th is just around the corner. I hope you're going to get your little sticky bean this month too.:hugs: Let me know how it goes!

I'm sure it will get dark in the next few days! I can only imagine how excited you are! 

Thanks for the well wishes, too! I'll keep you updated if anything exciting occurs, but I'm not too optimistic :nope: sometimes you just know, you know? 

Congrats again! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Maplesugar

Sending congrats as well. You both must be so happy. :happydance:

Hoping that you rub off on the rest of us. 4DPO here and not feeling any different.


----------



## babytobe

Hatethewait85 said:


> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your encouragement! :flower:
> 
> I hope it will be a happy and healthy nine months as well! This morning the line was just a bit darker, but I took the test only 19 hours later, and apparently it takes 48-72 hours for HCG to double. Oops. Oh well! My temp. is still nice and high and I still feel all the same symptoms, and no sign of AF. That's good enough for me :D . Feels surreal!
> 
> Good luck to you Hatethewait! The 13th is just around the corner. I hope you're going to get your little sticky bean this month too.:hugs: Let me know how it goes!
> 
> I'm sure it will get dark in the next few days! I can only imagine how excited you are!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, too! I'll keep you updated if anything exciting occurs, but I'm not too optimistic :nope: sometimes you just know, you know?
> 
> Congrats again! I'm so happy for you!Click to expand...

Thanks again :). I am very excited! I called the midwifery/doctor's clinic and I'm going to see them tomorrow, so I don't think I'll be poas anymore. I called because I thought it would take a while to get in, but they said to come tomorrow already. I guess that's okay... get on things right away. 

I know what you mean about how sometimes you just know.... one way or the other. I hope the time flies by fast for you this month :hugs: .


----------



## babytobe

Maplesugar said:


> Sending congrats as well. You both must be so happy. :happydance:
> 
> Hoping that you rub off on the rest of us. 4DPO here and not feeling any different.

Thanks Maplesugar..... I hope it rubs off too! 4dpo is still very early to have symptoms, so who knows what this month will bring yet for you. Fx :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

How was your appointment babytobe?!! Hope everything went well. 

How are you doing maplesugar? any interesting symptoms? when do you plan on testing?

AFM- another BFN for me... I hate my intuition sometimes!!!


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies can I join? 

Congrats to babytobe, what were your symptoms? 

For me I'm on cd41!!! Longest cycle so far! Normally have a 35/36 day cycle and ov around cd23! Not this month, I started spotting brown/pink on cd 23 and lasted until cd34 on and off then on cd 35 I got my positive opk 12 days later than normal! So I'm 5 days late for af but think I may only be 6dpo or 19dpo if I ovulated when I normally do! 

Hope this makes sense? Yesterday I had a tiny tiny amount of pink on panty liner, Ib maybe? Today I have bad back ache in the middle of my back, also lost my appetite the last couple of days and hardly eaten which is unlike me! Also feeling tired, cervix feels medium and closed. Cm is watery and a little sticky but with some stretchy bits :-/ 

Don't know where I'm at in my cycle to be honest. Been testing but bfn but If I ovulated when I got positive opk it would still be too early I guess! 

Xxx


----------



## babytobe

Hatethewait85 said:


> How was your appointment babytobe?!! Hope everything went well.
> 
> How are you doing maplesugar? any interesting symptoms? when do you plan on testing?
> 
> AFM- another BFN for me... I hate my intuition sometimes!!!

Hatethewait - My appointment went well! The midwife just gave me what I need to go get the blood tests, and said to come back in another five weeks, since it's so early still. If there's any issues with the blood tests, I'm assuming they'll call me to come in sooner. I love the clinic. It's my first pregnancy, so I wasn't sure what to expect. They have two medical doctors and 4 or 5 midwives that all work together. So I just have to wait now I guess! 

That sucks that AF arrived... you do have good intuition. Bfore you know you'll be back to bding. Fx for you this next month. Sending all the babydust I can muster your way! :dust:

Welcome here Clacko. Of course you can join! How long have you been ttc? It sounds like you probably did ovulate later this month, because you most likely would have had a bfp if you were five days late, right? 6dpo is not too early to have symptoms though. Your symptoms sound a bit like mine did/do.... although it seems like tons of women have symptoms and then don't end up pregnant! .....

I had very pronounced low back ache from 3dpo, and it is still continuing (18dpo), although not as bad now. I also had weird bubbly/poppy/crampy feelings in my lower abdomen from about 4 or 5dpo as well. I really thought I must be pregnant, and I am! But the month before I had very similar symptoms and I ended up getting my period on time. My thought is that implantation was trying to happen, but it didn't quite get there last month. Within the tww I also had crampy calves, general back and body ache, dry lips, sore boobs, lots of sticky, creamy cm. And towards my bfp I got really wet down there, which has continued. Had a bit of nausea but nothing bad. Now I'm definitely getting moody and really fatigued. 

Fx for you Clacko! :flower:


----------



## clacko

Thanks hunni. Tmi but today I feel constantly wet down there and had a couple of spots of brown on underwear again, only tiny! Getting a little hopeful that maybe this is implantation bleeding!! I plan to test again on Saturday maybe so will be 8dpo! How long after implantation bleeding will I get a positive? 

We have been ttc for a couple of months but have been quite laid back about it and not really tried! We haven't overly tried this month but with af been late we have been getting excited! Xx


----------



## clacko

Today when checking cervix I had a bit more dark pink cm, a little stretchy. After the couple of pink spots I had yesterday I'm so hoping it might be implantation bleeding and not af!


----------



## babytobe

Ooo good luck Clacko! Let us know how it goes! 

I've been super busy.....haven't had much time to check in. feeling pretty good....I hope this continues! No nause, just tired and a few cramps still, mostly at night


----------



## clacko

Well I had some more pink this morning at 8 and since then just two smears of brown on panty liner!! 

Don't know what's going on. Cp feels high and very soft x


----------



## Hatethewait85

Glad to hear you're doing well babytobe! I hope things keep up too!

What about you clacko? have you tested again??

AFM- CD4 just waiting for AF to go away so I can start bd-ing! Feeling good about this cycle so far!!


----------



## Maplesugar

babytobe said:


> Maplesugar said:
> 
> 
> Sending congrats as well. You both must be so happy. :happydance:
> 
> Hoping that you rub off on the rest of us. 4DPO here and not feeling any different.
> 
> Thanks Maplesugar..... I hope it rubs off too! 4dpo is still very early to have symptoms, so who knows what this month will bring yet for you. Fx :)Click to expand...

Still no symptoms at 10DPO but still hoping.



Hatethewait85 said:


> How was your appointment babytobe?!! Hope everything went well.
> 
> How are you doing maplesugar? any interesting symptoms? when do you plan on testing?
> 
> AFM- another BFN for me... I hate my intuition sometimes!!!

Boo for BFN. Hoping that next cycle is your lucky cycle. I had planned to test this morning but chickened out. :shrug:



clacko said:


> Today when checking cervix I had a bit more dark pink cm, a little stretchy. After the couple of pink spots I had yesterday I'm so hoping it might be implantation bleeding and not af!

Hope that it was implantation too!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Maplesugar said:


> babytobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maplesugar said:
> 
> 
> Sending congrats as well. You both must be so happy. :happydance:
> 
> Hoping that you rub off on the rest of us. 4DPO here and not feeling any different.
> 
> Thanks Maplesugar..... I hope it rubs off too! 4dpo is still very early to have symptoms, so who knows what this month will bring yet for you. Fx :)Click to expand...
> 
> Still no symptoms at 10DPO but still hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> How was your appointment babytobe?!! Hope everything went well.
> 
> How are you doing maplesugar? any interesting symptoms? when do you plan on testing?
> 
> AFM- another BFN for me... I hate my intuition sometimes!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Boo for BFN. Hoping that next cycle is your lucky cycle. I had planned to test this morning but chickened out. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> clacko said:
> 
> 
> Today when checking cervix I had a bit more dark pink cm, a little stretchy. After the couple of pink spots I had yesterday I'm so hoping it might be implantation bleeding and not af!Click to expand...
> 
> Hope that it was implantation too!Click to expand...

I hope this is my lucky cycle too. Have you tested at all? Keep us updated.


----------



## babytobe

Yes, please keep us updated! I keep checking this thread just waiting for good news! 

My cramps have increased, especially during the night. And they go into my back. It's kind of unnerving, but there is absolutely no bleeding. They come and go. At first I was kind of concerned that the cramps might be a sign of a tubal pregnancy, but I googled it and it sounds like cramps can be very normal....just the uterus and ligaments stretching and changing. No pin point sharp pain, which would be more worrisome.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Whatever happened Clacko and Maplesugar? BFP I hope!!!

Glad to hear you are having a nice normal pregnancy babytobe. Hope things continue to stay that way! When is your next appointment?

I just had an ultrasound today (cd11) and I responded very well to my new meds. I have 5 good eggs, so just checking opk's for surge. Nearly positive this morning so I bet it will be positive this afternoon or tomorrow. IUI the day after positive... feeling very hopeful this time!! My doc said there is a risk for triplets but as she said "way, way, way less than 1%!" Hopefully I get just 1 sticky little bean to grow!


----------



## babytobe

Hatethewait85 said:


> Whatever happened Clacko and Maplesugar? BFP I hope!!!
> 
> Glad to hear you are having a nice normal pregnancy babytobe. Hope things continue to stay that way! When is your next appointment?
> 
> I just had an ultrasound today (cd11) and I responded very well to my new meds. I have 5 good eggs, so just checking opk's for surge. Nearly positive this morning so I bet it will be positive this afternoon or tomorrow. IUI the day after positive... feeling very hopeful this time!! My doc said there is a risk for triplets but as she said "way, way, way less than 1%!" Hopefully I get just 1 sticky little bean to grow!

Yeah I don't know where Clacko and Maplesugar have gone off too... I hope they did get their BFP'S!

My next appointment isn't for another 3 weeks, so I still don't really know much yet! I just bought a pregnancy journal yesterday, so I'm excited about that:). I'm really just wanting to tell people now, but we're going to wait probably at least 3 more weeks. I kind of got excited yesterday because I realized I'm one week ahead of what I thought I was at..... I was counting my week of pregnancy by when we conceived/ovulated, but apparently they start counting your pregnancy weeks from the first day of your period. So I'm actually in week 5, not four! So I'm one week closer to telling our family and close friends! 

5 good eggs! That's awesome Hatethewait! I'm feeling very hopeful for you as well:). Wow....I can't even imagine triplets lol. Twins would be awesome though. Actually ONE little sticky bean would be awesome! Let me know how it goes :D


----------



## Maplesugar

Hey .... I am still here. AF reared its face last week and I was soooo disappointed. But now back to feeling positive - onwards and upwards. I am taking soy isoflavones for this cycle. 100mg per day CD5-9. I tried it awhile back and it "messed" up my cycle by pushing back my OV date and making my cycle longer and it freaked me out. Of course we missed the right time so I felt that I didn't want to take it anymore. But thinking about it I realized that when I was younger my cycle was days longer and maybe it is a good thing for my lining and all that. :shrug: So I am taking it again but half the dose. I will watch more closely for positive OPK and not just dark line. Fingers crossed that this is it. Also was referred to a FS so will move on to IUI in the next few cycles if needed.

Hatethewait - How did your IUI go? Hope it went smoothly. I may need some tips from you if I head down that route. :thumbup:

Babytobe - Soooo excited about the journal and all that fun stuff about pregnancy. It must be so hard not to share the news with everyone. :happydance:

Hope Clacko is doing well.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Maplesugar - so sorry to hear the :witch: got you!! :hugs: I know how frustrating it is to see her ugly face each month! I hope you won't have to go for an IUI, but I am happy to answer any questions you have! Have you already seen the fs? Did they order any tests to figure out what may be the cause? I hope the soy isoflavones work for you! Fx you get your bfp soon!!

Babytobe - I'm sure it is hard to keep such exciting news a secret! I hope the next 3 weeks go fast for you!

Afm - I had my iui yesterday and things went pretty well! I actually had another ultrasound on Monday because I was getting weird opk results on sunday and we weren't sure if I had ovulated already or not! Mondays ultrasound said I was getting close so I ended up taking an injection that morning to trigger ovulation and had iui yesterday morning. I think I may have ovulated last night as I had quite a bit of cramping between 6 and 9 pm. I hope the :spermy: we were waiting for my eggs!! We bd this morning just in case. I would definitely be ok with twins ... Two for the price of one!! Let the tww begin!!

:dust:


----------



## Maplesugar

Hatethewait - My family doctor has sent the referral in but I have not heard from the FS yet. I think they will call me for an appt then I will do all the preliminary testing. I am looking forward to see if anything is "wrong" and what can be done to help. Maybe it is just a matter of time. This will be cycle 7 but since I am older, I just want to get moving!

The timing sounds great for your IUI. So good that you can feel OV too. That must be reassuring. Twins would be wonderful for you!

AFM, I am feeling good and less symptoms with the soy than last time. Maybe the lower dose is better? I will start OPKs once I am done. Hopefully this is lucky 7 cycle.


----------



## Hatethewait85

I don't blame you for wanting to move things along, Maplesugar. I hope it doesn't come to seeing a fs for your sake, though! Let's hope the soy is the answer! Glad you are feeling well on the soy - how many more days will you take it? I don't know anything about taking soy!

AFM - I've only felt ovulation the last 2 cycles (or at least what I think was ovulation!). Last cycle I think ovulated too early for my IUI, but I hoping the timing was perfect this time!! I did send a message to my fs tonight to figure out what to do next if this one doesn't work though. I'm hoping I won't have to worry about that though!!


----------



## babytobe

Hey ladies, any new updates?! Hoping and praying for some bfp's for you!!!

Just thought I'd give you a short update: I feel terrible! I'll be 8 weeks on Monday, and for about a week and a half I've been feeling very nauseous, off and on all day. I now have so much more sympathy for all the women who have ever been pregnant and have had nausea. It sucks :(. 

On the upside, we have told most of our close family now, which is exciting! Telling people definitely takes the edge of feeling so crappy. 

I so hope you will be joining me in feeling so crappy soon (wink!). Thinking of you girls!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Still in the tww and getting antsy to test! Will probably test Monday. Only symptoms I've been having is very sore bb's (they seem to get more sore each day!) and vivid dreams the last 2 nights (although not about being pregnant). Hoping these are good signs and I'll be seeing 2 lines on Monday!

Sorry you are feeling so nauseous babytobe! I hope it passes soon. How exciting that you have been able to tell family!! Did you have your appointment with your doc? 

What about you maplesugar? Have you o'ed yet? I hope the soy worked for you!!


----------



## Maplesugar

Scheduling this month was a bust so no 2WW for me. I am never taking soy again. I said it the first time but didn't stick with it. I am calling the FS today to see when my appt will be. Moving on to the next step.

Here is where I read about soy and it convinced me to take it:

Soy Isoflavones

Hatethewait - Test, test, test, lol. How many DPO are you now? Any symptoms?

babytobe - Hope you feel better soon. Nausea sucks. I am feeling yucky but it is just due to bad leftovers :wacko:. At least I have an end in sight. Feeling yucky is horrible and hopefully once you get further along it will ease up.


----------



## Hatethewait85

False alarm. No baby for me. The :witch: found me early this morning. :cry: Actually have an appointment with the fs to discuss IVF tomorrow. 

maplesugar- sorry things didn't work out this cycle and you have to go down this road. That thread did make soy sound very promising, although the people who got their BFP in the first few cycles of trying, I'm not sure they can attribute it to the soy - probably just extra fertile! Did you find out when you can get in to see the fs?? Hope it is soon and things work on your first go around!


----------



## Maplesugar

So sorry that it wasn't positive this cycle but keep trying. How did the IVF consult go? Hopefully they have a good protocol in mind for you.

AFM, I had my appt this week. It went really well and I like my RE. He was very informative and helped me feel at ease. Right now we are in the testing phase, then will develop a plan based on the results. I am feeling very positive.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Glad your appointment went well! I'm always torn between hoping the testing finds something and hoping it doesn't. I don't know if it's because I've been diagnosed as "unexplained," but I find that the worst diagnosis- how can we fix something when we don't know what's wrong ?!?!!! But I hope you get some answers! And hopefully it is something that is very easy to fix!

My IVF appointment went as well as it could. I'm planning to start the process next month. Just started acupuncture so we'll just see how things go. Hard to believe that in 6-ish weeks I could actually be pregnant for the first time ever!


----------



## Maplesugar

I have heard really good things about acupuncture. Many clinics use it in conjunction with their treatments. So hopefully this will do the trick and you will get your BFP soon. I have never tried it but am open to getting it done myself.

I had my RE appt today. They did a sono-hysterogram and pelvic ultrasound. They said that my lining looked good and my measurements were normal. The good news is that they confirmed one tube was open but they couldn't confirm whether the other tube was open or not. The procedure was going well at first and I didn't even feel much. Then she said she was going to check my other tube and holy crap the pain was intense! They eventually had to stop. They told me that it could have spasmed or it could be blocked and that's what caused the pain. It is interesting because I usually only feel ovulation pain from my "unblocked" side. I wonder if that is the only side that is working?

So, in a couple weeks we will go over all the test results and come up with a plan. I might have to get the HSG done to find clearer answers which I am dreading a bit. But at this point I just want to know what the issue is and how to fix it!


----------



## Hatethewait85

It's good that you are getting all the testing done. Hopefully you have two open tubes, but that is interesting that you usually only notice ovulation from one side. I had the HSG done back in June and that was VERY painful for me. The pain didn't last long, thankfully, but still I hope to never have to do that again! I hope for your sake it isn't necessary. Let me know how things go after your next appointment to review results. 

I have another acupuncture appointment on Monday and an appointment with my fs on Tuesday to finalize the IVF game plan. I can't believe the time is almost here. I'm trying to stay as positive as possible. You know what they say about the power of positive thinking!


----------



## Maplesugar

I have heard very bad things about the HSG and am not looking forward to it. I like that it gives clear results but it sucks that it is so uncomfortable. Trying to keep a positive mental attitude though.

What does acupuncture feel like? The look of the needles freak me out. Probably why I have never done it. I was thinking of getting a prenatal fertility massage. Now that sounds relaxing, lol.

You must be so relieved to be planning for your IVF. It must feel like a big step in the right direction.


----------



## Hatethewait85

To help your positive mental attitude- I also hear many people say the HSG was NBD (no big deal) and it didn't hurt at all. So if you do have to go through with it, I hope you are one of those lucky ladies! :thumbup:

I was nervous about the needles for acupuncture at first too but they really are NBD! Some of them feel like a little pinch and it only lasts for about a second. Some of them I didn't even notice going in! They are super tiny! I have my next session Mon so I'll let you know how it goes. But if you are contemplating doing it but haven't because of the needles, I definitely wouldn't let that stop you!

And, I'm officially in my final 2ww before IVF. I o'ed last night or early this morning (opk was negative this am, but positive the last 2 days). I'm definitely going with PUPO this time since my acupuncturist seems to think it makes a difference!


----------



## Maplesugar

Yes, PUPO is a good state to be in! :thumbup:

You have such a positive attitude and I love it! I have been getting quite down since cycle 5 or so. It can be discouraging. The good news is that I am not giving up yet. After a few days I get focused and keep going. I just didn't think that it would take this long. Hopefully your 2WW goes by quickly and you get an early BFP.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Haha. Trust me, I have not been positive this whole time so I deffo know where you are coming from! I've thought about giving up countless times, but then I remember why I'm going through all of this and it helps. Keep your eye on the prize, right? :haha:

I just had my last meeting with the fs today so things are all set up for IVF. Meds are getting ordered so they are here before AF arrives. I cannot believe how real this is getting! AHH!


----------



## Maplesugar

That is exciting! :happydance:

What protocol are you on? Not that I know tons about it but I hear people talking about it all the time. I may need to know this stuff if I go on to IVF. Do you have any tentative dates? This is a great step forward and I am sure your BFP is just around the corner.

I do have to do the HSG so I am not looking forward to that.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Oh boo on the hsg! Hopefully it's all clear! When will you have to do that?

I'm using the antagonist protocol. My fs is worried about my risk for OHSS and this protocol is used for really good responders AND really poor responders. :shrug: I won't have to take bcp before starting so as soon as AF arrives I have to call for an appointment on CD2. At that appointment I will get a test transfer so they can map out my uterus, bloodwork to check baseline estrogen levels, and a baseline scan to make sure I have no cysts and my lining is thin. If all clear I start stimming with follistim! :happydance: Estimated start date is around 11/7 (or somewhere around there)!


----------



## Maplesugar

It sounds like they have really thought everything out for you. It seems customized to your needs. I hope that you tolerate the meds well. When is AF due? Hopefully she does not show up! Not long left to get started. :thumbup:

I had the HSG and it wasn't bad at all. I took drugs though ... lots of advil beforehand :haha:. And the best news is that both tubes are clear! :happydance: Just waiting on AMH, then we will consult for next steps.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Yay for clear tubes!! Glad the hsg wasn't too bad for you. I took the advil prior but apparently I am a bit of a wussy. It made me second guess (only for a moment) what I was signing up for with labor pains :haha: When do you think you will have your AMH results back? Keep me posted!!

I do think my fs has a great plan in place. Part of me worries slightly I won't respond as well as she thinks and we will end up with nothing, but that's just the pessimist in me. I try to shove those thoughts aside. Today most of my meds were delivered- just trying to decide how much I really want to spend on the progesterone and then I will order that. 

AF is due somewhere around Nov 6 - my cycles when not taking meds typically range from 30-33 days so not exactly sure when she'll be here. I am planning to test on 11/6 if no sign of her as that will be 12dpo. In symptom spotting news my boobs have been really sore today which I don't really remembering being a problem other than last cycle. I figured last cycle I ovulated 5 eggs so there were extra hormones causing the soreness... this time I'm pretty sure I only ovulated one so I'm keeping my fx that I just bought all of those fertility drugs unnecessarily!


----------



## justhoping

been pregnant 11 times 7 losses, implantation feels crampy and pinchie....maybe a bit tired and crabby from the cramps and pinching...


----------



## Maplesugar

justhoping - So sorry about all your losses. Have you looked into immune testing? I have heard that it can sometimes help with recurrent losses. Hope that your symptoms mean that a BFP and sticky bean is around the corner. Soon you will be able to test!

Hatethewait - Hopefully those meds are wasted with your BFP! That's murphy's law isn't it? Nov 6th is just a couple days away. I would be sooooo tempted to test right now. Sore boobs are definitely a good sign.

I just started the 2WW and it is agonizing. I feel so sure that I am pregnant this time. Weird! :wacko:


----------



## Hatethewait85

justhoping- So sorry to hear about your losses. Have you had any testing done to figure out what's going on? Your symptoms this time sounds promising. Let's hope this time the bean is very sticky!

maplesugar- Oh I hope this means you are pg!! Talk about Murphy's law!! They say people are most fertile after their HSG so FX!!!


----------



## justhoping

thanks maplesugar, well before it was low progesterone and it is this time but my ob i have had for nearly 20 yrs refused to give me a refferal back to the RE or give me the ovbvious testing to see what could be wrong other then other things that was going on...

im now seeing a RE nov 6th this month and im so excited..finally we find out whats wrong and hopefully its an easy remedy...im staying positive even through its been three yrs and lots of losses....but staying positive is apart of the process 

hatetheweight, ....oh ur name is awesome on here , isnt it true..lol

well my symptoms this time is lots of cramps and pinching but i was talking in general..i honestly do not believe after three yrs this will just be it..but ya never know...we women our bodies are mysteries and anything can happen at anytime...so thank you 

xxx


----------



## Maplesugar

Justhoping - Glad that you are going to see a specialist. It is sometimes better to get someone with fresh eyes on your situation. And it is easier to insist on what we want when dealing with a doctor where we don't have all that history and we trust their judgement. How are the symptoms? Still feeling them?

hatethewait - How is it going for you? Hope no AF is visiting! Have you tested?

I still have all kinds of odd symptoms: my temps are really wonky and lower than usual, lots of cervical fluid, had spotting at 5DPO when I never spot, some bouts of nausea but it goes away. Mostly it is mental. I just feel that I am :shrug:.


----------



## justhoping

i have some cramping but at the moment nothing like i had a few days ago ...

so im thinking im out...i know my body...i got a temp rise that i usually get two days before 
Af yesterday.....so im pretty sure im out... but who knows maybe in a few weeks fx to u


----------



## Hatethewait85

justhoping- How was your appointment with the specialist yesterday? Did they have some thoughts on what is going on?

Maplesugar- Things sound promising on your end. I hope this is it!!

AFM- I tested yesterday (12dpo) and BFN. Still waiting for AF to show but she should be here soon! Unmedicated cycles range from 30-33 days; today is cd32. I had some spotting this morning but nothing now and still cramping off and on all week. Grrrr I just want to get started!! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## justhoping

just getting send out for some tests at the moment...thank you for asking..

what about u?


----------



## Maplesugar

So far I am doing good. A few more symptoms like tingly breasts and tiredness. I plan to test next week.

Hatethewait- sorry for the BFN. At least you have a plan in place to get you your BFP.

justhoping - Hopefully the specialist can help you guys figure out what is wrong.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Maplesugar- good luck testing next week! I'm very hopeful for you. 

justhoping- Hopefully the fs gets some answers with your testing!

AFM- The :witch: officially made her appearance this morning. Appointment tomorrow and if everything looks good the IVF craziness will begin. I've never been so excited and hopeful. I sure hope this works.


----------



## justhoping

i posted my thing in assited conception but, i will post something interesting he told me to do here...

i was put on progesterone suppliment as i have low progesterone which cause several m/c, it helped me have my son yrs ago. Well I been on and off it for three yrs now and this new doctor took me straight off it..
explained to me if you go on it before you conceive you make your lining to thin to conceive , so alot of people who where doing this and not conceiving this could be why. he says he will give it to me after I conceive not before. So sometimes this is not a good thing, I always thought of progesterone always being a good thing. Boy was i suprised at this new finding.

Im getting a blood test at three days, at 21 days of cycle and im getting a new hsg test. mhy partner will be getting a sperm analysis...

here is to hoping its something simple..hey maybe the hsg will clear things up...:)

I hope your symptoms continue xx


----------



## Maplesugar

Hatethewait - Sucks that the :witch: got you. But now the IVF craziness can begin! Soon you will get your BFP.

justhoping - I have never heard of taking progesterone continuously. Only after confirmed ovulation. It is good that you are getting better advice.

AFM - I had a BFN on 11DPO. :nope:


----------



## justhoping

i was taking it continuously and then the last i think yr only after ovulation...the Re said that this is a good reason lots of women do not get pregnant because there on it way to early.....so he took me off and said as soon as i get a pos he will send me for bloods stat and get it in an hour or so...if there low he will give me the progesterone..which i know its low...but...

so since i have not concieved ill give it a shot......who knows .....:)


----------



## Hatethewait85

maplesugar- sorry about your BFN. 11dpo is pretty early still. Wait a couple of days and test again. Have you had your f/u with your fs yet?

justhoping- sounds like a good idea to try something different. Fx it works out for you!

AFM- I just had my first f/u since starting the meds for IVF. Things are looking pretty good I think. I go back on Thursday for more monitoring. My dose is being lowered tonight and tomorrow. It's going fast!


----------



## justhoping

thanks all. well I went for my three day blood test yesterday...funny how excited I am for a blood test, the next one is thanksgiving lol, so I have to do it the day before..i guess no traveling for me this yr....:)

and i have the hsg in a week I think....


Im so doing a happy dance..I really dont hope to much is wrong..Im feeling very positive, it would suck to hear anything very negative ya know

baby dust to everyone and thank you so much for the support..

put a thread up but it mostly got looked over..
maybe we all here can make a little group on here to support each other through whatever?


----------



## Maplesugar

Hatethewait - Follow up is early December. They called to tell me that there was a cancellation for next week but I am already booked with something else. Plus I really want my AMH test back and it takes 4-6 weeks. I want to make sure that we have all the test results back when making a plan. Great news about your cycle monitoring getting started :thumbup:. 

justhoping - I remember being so excited about all the testing too :haha:. I thought to myself ... I am seeing a doc/going to the lab more in one week than I did for the entire year!

I am waiting for AF. I haven't felt any symptoms lately :shrug:.


----------



## aidensmommy1

babytobe said:


> Is 5 days too early to start getting pregnancy/implantation symptoms? Just today I woke up and started to get an achy low back, that progressed throughout the day. It feels stiff and right in the center of my low back. I've got a mild headache/fuziness in my head as well. These are unusual pms symptoms for me. Normally I might get mild low back discomfort DURING my period, but never the week before. I think it's too early for pms symptoms anyhow!
> 
> Has anyone else had these symptoms? I've heard more about cramping and spotting when implantation occurs.
> 
> TWW is driving me crazy!!!! Any opinions would be greatly appreciated! :)

I actually had implantation with my son at 4-5dpo and got my first positive result on 7-8dpo so it is most definitely possible. It all depends on the person. We all are so different from each other but I have talked to alot of other women who also got positives at 7dpo so I'm guessing I'm not the only 1. I'm in the tww and don't know if I'm preggers yet but if I am, I believe my symtoms started at 5dpo but then it got bad last night. I literally feel like I got the flu out of nowhere! (I'm just praying now that its not the real flu!) good luck to u! =) and lots of baby dust ur way!!!


----------



## hopin2conceiv

Hey ladies, 
I'm 5 dpo today and have been experiencing symptoms since 2dpo. This will never my first so I'm extremely excited but this 2ww is about to drive me insane 
. My symptoms are: sore breasts all over, sore sensitive nipples, headaches, lower back pain( just started yesterday morning), lower abdominal cramps pulling and twinges, heavy cm(usually never have it after I've o'd), extremely gassy and burp a lot, urinate more than usual, and dizziness. 
Af isn't due until the 23rd so I have 9 days to wait and I'm losing my mind lol. Is anyone else experiencing these symptoms this early or am I just crazy 
Good luck ladies


----------



## misstiff87

Hello everyone!

My husband and I have been TTC for the past month or so. Before we decided to try and start a family I didn't really keep track of when my periods came but they were always monthly. I haven't had my period yet this month and I've been feeling weird for the past few weeks. Symptoms include: nausea, nausea from certain foods, bad cramps, twinges in ovaries, lower back pain, headaches and fatigue! I've tested a few times and gotten BFNs each time. I'm starting to go crazy waiting for either a positive or AF to appear! I'm debating on whether or not to go in for a blood test so I can have an answer either way than living in suspense. Any insight or suggestions?


----------



## missjames90

Hey I loved this thread and how you ladies keep in touch this keeps me sane during my tww


----------

